# Hugin Panaorama creator gets stuck cleaning points



## tmd3vt (Yesterday at 9:15 PM)

Is anyone else having trouble getting hugin to work properly?  In easy mode it gets stuck cleaning points.  I can switch to advanced mode and do the other tasks needed by align and switch back to easy mode to stitch it together. It is very strange. Something is not quite right.  I thought it might be the tmp directory location, but I changed it to no effect. It works on Windows and Linux on the same computer but prefer to stay in FreeBSD.


----------

